# rear deck removal



## dogfight86 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello everyone, I just got a 2002 Altima which replaced my 98 Altima. Anyway, one of the rear speakers is blown out, I did a search but can't find directions on how to remove the rear deck. Any help would be appreicated thanks


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

*Service and Repair

REAR PARCEL SHELF FINISHER 

Removal and Installation *

1. Remove rear seat. 

2. Remove rear seat belt anchor bolts. 

3. Remove rear pillar finisher. Refer to "BODY SIDE TRIM". 

4. If equipped, remove high mounted stop lamp and disconnect connectors.

5. Remove halo trim. 

6. Remove rear parcel shelf trim. 

7. Installation is in the reverse order of removal.

PM me if you need detailed disassembly drawings. Need your Email address too.

Brian


----------

